# Qt Jambi



## wirasto (Jul 1, 2009)

Who have success install Qt-Jambi on FreeBSD 7.2.
Need information and help .


----------



## wirasto (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried compile and get error message

http://pastebin.com/maf76ccf


----------

